# Solved: Esonic Motherboard Drivers !!!



## Kity (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi ...

I just installed a New Motherboard to my Socket 478 Computer. Infact, the Motherboard had
malfunctioned and had to be removed and put with the New motherboard Esonic 915 GFA.

However, when I tried to update the VGA drivers for the Motherboard, I could not find the 
Esonic 915 GFA on the Driver CD. Could anyone Help me out on this. 

What is the Site that I could download this Driver ?? Esonic Motherboard 478 915 GFA

Your Assistance will be of Great Help. THanks Again.

Best Regards


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are there any other markings on the motherboard? I've never heard of a motherboard manufacturer called Esonic.

Do you know if the motherboard has an Intel or VIA or SiS chipset and if it does which one it has?

I would have guessed it uses an Intel 915 chipset and I see they did make some with a 478 socket so try these drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=12536&ProdId=1764&lang=eng

Maybe download SIW: http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html

Look under the Hardware -> PCI section for the hardware detected.
Post a screenshot of all the items it shows, you can resize the Window show it shows all of it.
Also check the motherboard model under the Summary or Motherboard section of SIW.


----------



## Kity (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your Immense Help. Everything is Ok Now. 

Thanks Again.

Best Regards


----------

